
Building a Neural Net from Scratch in Go - craigkerstiens
http://www.datadan.io/building-a-neural-net-from-scratch-in-go/
======
bpanon
This is awesome!

~~~
dwhitena
Thanks! It was a ton of fun to create the example.

